
Lake found at 11,000 feet in the Alps proves climate change is real - jicata
https://www.wouldsayso.com/lake-11000-feet-alps-climate-change-real/
======
ta190905md
This article contains wild claims without backing them up or referencing any
science at all. It references another article, an instagram post, and an
interview. Mestre is apparently a climber, not a scientist. Greg Porter, the
author, is a freelance copyrighter and pop culture commentator.

This trend of "make it sound dead serious and catastrophic" is having the
opposite effect that people like Greg are probably intending -- it's turning
people off of what actually is a serious (albeit not this serious) issue.

------
tbassetto
11,000 feet ~= 3350 meters

Also, did we need more evidence that climate change is real? The article has a
paragraph about deniers ("people […] cynical about the impact of climate
change") but somehow I don't think they will change their mind because there
is a now a lake where there shouldn't be in the Alps.

~~~
bsaul
plus from what i’ve read so far, climate change « deniers » think humans have
very little to do with climate and that recent warming is a natural phenomenon
that started 14k years ago. Not that it doesn’t exists.

~~~
adrianN
There are several types of deniers. Some actually don't believe the raw data
about temperature change, some don't believe humans are responsible.

~~~
rusticpenn
And some believe that they will be dead by the time it becomes a problem.

------
siempreb
> It cannot be stressed enough that pools of water should not be forming at
> the top of mountains. That’s just not what Mother Nature had in mind.

Does the author really know what Mother Nature had in mind than? When
statements are clearly made up, it is not good journalism and the whole
article becomes questionable.

------
strken
I'm not sure that the argument presented here justifies being called an
"extinction-level event". Displacement of hundreds of millions of people,
sure, but how are melting glaciers and rising sea levels alone going to drive
us extinct?

Wouldn't desertification be more of a concern, especially in tropical regions
of Asia, America, and Africa?

------
eb0la
""" It seems that, unless we change our ways, moving to Africa is the only
option. Egypt will be lost, but the rest of the nation will remain mostly
unaffected. """

¿When did Africa became a nation? Last time I checked it was a continent.

~~~
neoberg
You know there are 2 nations in the world. Muricans and others.

------
Gravityloss
I get advertisements for cheap flights on the page.

------
climate231
There are several lakes higher.

[https://www.thoughtco.com/highest-lakes-in-the-
world-4169915](https://www.thoughtco.com/highest-lakes-in-the-world-4169915)

How does this prove anything?

~~~
mdda
People should probably check the pictures of the water on your cited webpage
before they take this as some kind of evidence. The lakes listed seem like
mostly geothermally heated, or no longer existing.

~~~
climate231
More cited here: [http://www.highestlake.com/highest-lake-
world.html](http://www.highestlake.com/highest-lake-world.html)

~~~
eesmith
Yes, and that page says "There are many catchment areas high in the mountains
that are capable of collecting liquid water, and some of these are now filled
with snow and ice. As the climate gets warmer, it's probable that they will
melt out and a new high lake will emerge."

Hence, new high lakes may be evidence of warming, which might be from climate
change, or from volcanic heating, or changes in weather patterns causing more
rain.

Some examples of new lakes:

"Imja Lake is forming by glacial melting and did not even exist in 1960."

"Ridonglabo Lake" is a classical moraine lake produced by climate warming. The
glacier retreated from its terminal moraine, leaving a depression in which
glacial meltwater could collect into a lake. We know this happened between
1925 and 1988 because we have two maps of the area from those years.

"Laguna Glaciar lake is a glacial lake near Sorata in Bolivia at 5,038 meters
above sea level. The lake has gotten much larger during the last 50 years due
to the warming climate in that area."

You wrote "How does this prove anything?"

Assuming you aren't asking the abstract question "What is proof?", it
contributes support to the widely-held understanding that global warming is
occurring.

Limited support, IMHO, when taken as a standalone data point, as local climate
does not always reflect global climate.

------
ElFitz
The tsunamis part made me laugh. But then I thought I should check it out,
because it seeming evidently absurd to me doesn't mean it's wrong.

I wish I hadn't: [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/16/climate-
change...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/16/climate-change-
triggers-earthquakes-tsunamis-volcanoes)

------
ngngngng
I don't know anyone that denies that climate change is real, but I know plenty
of people that deny that it's caused by us. To these people it's just caused
by God. A "sign of the times" if you will.

~~~
kayaeb
This is reductive.

Plenty of people argue that climate science is not a single-variable problem,
i.e. the correlation between temperature and atmospheric carbon is not
monotonic. This is supported by geological histories, which do have various
cyclings of temperature and carbon abundances well before the anthropocene era
and often out of sync with each other.

Throwing hands in the air and saying "they all think it's God or something"
is... tiresome.

------
Const-me
> The levels of ice found in the Arctic Sea are already depleting at an
> alarming rate. The consequence of this is pretty obvious – it leads to
> rising sea levels.

The ice found in the Arctic Sea floats on the surface of that sea. It’s pretty
obvious when floating ice melts, water level doesn’t change.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archimedes%27_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archimedes%27_principle)

